# what is the ICD 9 code



## chandler80

diagnosis written as - CAD w/CABG AVR


----------



## philwjp

*B*

I know what most of these stand for.  CAD = Coronary Artery Disease, 414.0,
with C-? Arterial Blood Gases and Atrial Ventricular Regergitation.  Maybe this helps???


----------



## trarut

CABG is coronary artery bypass graft and AVR is aortic valve replacement.

I would code it 414.00 with V45.81 and V43.3 (assuming the documentation supports the V codes).


----------



## MLS2

I agree with trarut24.


----------



## harshila

hi i agree with trarut24,but if you don't mind  can you explain how you find code 
v45.81 what heading you look for that code
                 thank you


----------



## dmaec

forrester, 
I'd be using the 414.01 / 414.00 is often incorrectly coded.  In our office this issue has given us MANY headaches -- What I do know for certain is; coders can only report code 414.00 (coronary Athersclerosis of Unspecified type of Vessel, Native or Graft) *IF* the documentation indicates that the patient *DOES *have a "non-native" coronary vessels from a CABG and that the physician *DIDN'T* specifiy where the CAD is in the patient. *Two* criteria must be met in order for us to use 414.00 - 1)the physician didn't document which type of artery has the disease and 2) there is documentation present that indicates that the *patient actually has both native and non-native coronary arteries*.
Coding Clinic for ICD-9-CM has a lot of info on this.
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------

